
Too many ads on YouTube? - paulpauper
Anyone else notice an explosion of ads on YouTube in the past few months? It seems like every video now has an ad at the beginning ,with some videos having those annoying 15 second ads and ands that appear in the middle of the video. Then you have the annoying adsense ads that cover the video like an ugly quilt
======
rdancer
There was a certain point about 6 months ago when I got intensely angry at the
intrusive ads, and looked for adblockers. I have found a few that claimed to
work to varying degrees, but none of them actually blocked all the ads. About
three months ago, it got worse, and the added motivation made me find the
appropriately named _Adblock for Youtube™_ [1]. It's a Chrome extension
(sorry, other browsers!). It works.

[https://goo.gl/3bQcha](https://goo.gl/3bQcha)

------
pocketstar
Uh, welcome to the internet? Outside the internet you can vote with your
money, on the internet you must vote with your time(youtube's product). Stop
selling your time to youtube.

~~~
dominotw
you can buy youtube red and vote with your money.

------
J_Darnley
No. I try to stay away from it. When I can't I just let my privacy tools and
ad blocker block them.

